# Solfugid pic...



## Phillip (Sep 22, 2002)

Swapped a vinegaroon for this gal at the reptile show this weekend. She's on her last legs but I got some good pics anyway.
enjoy
Phil


----------



## jwb121377 (Sep 22, 2002)

I love Solugids! I have really enjoyed mine for that few months that I've had it. I will surley be getting more  Thanks for sharing the pic, great shoot!


----------



## Alex S. (Sep 22, 2002)

*Solifugae*

She is a beautiful Galeodid girl, Phil!! Great pic!!

Alex S.


----------



## Alex S. (Sep 23, 2002)

*Solifugid substrate*

Hey Phil, I suggest very slightly moistening the substrate and maybe adding a half piece of a clay pot. This will encourage the solifugid to burrow.

Alex S.


----------



## Phillip (Sep 23, 2002)

*She's probably too weak...*

As I said she is literaly on her last legs as in not moving hardly at all and I can pick her up by balancing her on my tweezers so I doubt if she'll have the energy to burrow but I am going to try. I mainly was after the pics as I knew she was a goner when I 1st saw her.
Phil


----------



## Alex S. (Sep 23, 2002)

Yeah, she does look like she is in her last days in the photo, she is still a very beautiful girl though. Did you take any other pics of her? It would be nice to see them too.

Alex S.


----------

